# Is Andie too skinny?



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey guys... lately, I've noticed that Andie is looking very narrow and skinny when I look at her width from above.... back in February before her exploratory surgery, she weighed 13 lbs, which was pretty chunky... now she is 9 lbs... but she just looks a little thin... only from above though. She still has the hanging belly... but look at her from above in the first bunch of pics... What do you think?





































Now from this angle she does not look skinny...




























Maybe she isnt.. I dont know, let me know... but she is incredibly cute, I know that much!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She doesn't look extremely skinny, 13 lbs was probably overweight for her. The question is, was this her weight after her whole ordeal? If she's been maintaining since her surgery, then I wouldn't worry about it. If she's been losing, then there's cause for concern. How is she doing with eating?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She looks a little skinny from above, but I'm no expert. Losing 4 pounds since February sounds like a lot, but again....


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

She looks a little thin to me, but I'm used to my big boy, Cooper. So my judgement might be off.


Check out these links that Tim posted when I was worrying about Chloe's weight.
http://placervillevet.com/feline%20body%20condition.htm 
http://www.cvm.tamu.edu/clinicalnutrition/bcscat.shtml


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But I do agree that she's definitely CUTE!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She is thin, but I don't think overly so. Here's a chart to help you evaluate:

http://www.placervillevet.com/feline%20 ... dition.htm


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

thanks guys for your replies. Lisa, when Andie's two surgeries were over, she was very bloated and swollen... prior to surgery she was about 13 lbs... and then after she was about 12 lbs... now, it's 9 lbs and she's been this way for about 6-7 weeks now. As far as Andie's eating is concerned... she is still on her NB Venison canned diet... 2 3 once cans a day, which I split into 3 servings (morning, afternoon, bedtime). It says 2 cans per 8 lbs of body weight, and I guess I should have given her more initially... and since she is 9 lbs now, perhaps I should give her about 2 1/3 cans a day instead of just 2?? She is always up for eating, her appetite is strong... bowel movements normal, energy level is great... I just notice her skinny little waist... lol... she is due for a nail clipping... maybe I could bring her in for a mini-exam and see what the doc thinks....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...well, maybe she isn't getting enough food. Upping it is a good idea and see where she is in a month. Of course the vet visit couldn't hurt if that will make you more comfortable.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

So, if the feeding instructions say "2 cans per 8;bs of body weight" and her current weight is 9 lbs... I am trying to figure out what to do and how to ration her food well.. b/c with her IBD, she needs to have several small meals. Now I've been cutting each can into thirds and giving her 2/3 in the morning, afternoon and night time. Anyone have input on how to ration it out now? 

I probably should have given her more... I dont know what I was thinking Poor Andie... I feel like a bad cat mother, as if maybe I've been with-holding food... poor little princess :-( Am I a bad "meowmie"???


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't feed either of my kitties the amount it says on the can. According to my cat food, they should each get three cans a day!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah...the cans are pretty useless. I know there's some info out there about the number of calories a cat needs based on weight. I may have even posted it a while ago...but I have no clue right now and I need to get to bed. If I get home early enough tomorrow night I'll dig around (dinner plans)...if not, over the weekend. It may have been on the Wellness site, if you want to explore it.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

She looks mahvelous, dahling! I wouldn't try to put weight on her, she is close to ideal! I think the bare tummy is adorable--please kiss it for me! :wink: 

Feeding directions on cans tend to be high (they want to sell you more!); 2 cans a day should be plenty.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

drjean said:


> Feeding directions on cans tend to be high (they want to sell you more!); 2 cans a day should be plenty.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dr. Jean


Good to know - that's what I'm feeding my girls. Thanks!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

she is a lovely girl with a beautiful figure


----------

